# Red Wine and a nice big Steak for your cheat day.



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

Who enjoys a nice big glass of red wine and a juicy steak on their cheat days?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 27, 2014)

you should change your name to LearningtoLive..............


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 27, 2014)

Shit ya, I do! A nice thick cut porter house with a couple o' glasses of pinot noir.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Shit ya, I do! A nice thick cut porter house with a couple o' glasses of pinot noir.



Oh yeah! I think Im going to get one tomorrow for me and my gf. Filet for her though.


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 27, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Who the hells been repping this idiot anyways?  I'm negging him and whoever I find out has been putting him in the green.




I neg this queer too. WHo the fuck makes threads about fleeting faggot thoughts??? Oh wait, FAGGOTS do, bhahahaha!


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 27, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Shit ya, I do! A nice thick cut porter house with a couple o' glasses of pinot noir.



c'mon bro don't encourage this homo... he's trolling ya man


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 27, 2014)

I been negging the shit out of him. How does he still have rep? We all know he is looking for tube steak. You know what happens in planet fitness tanning rooms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsilf (Jun 27, 2014)

Im beginning to believe that one of the following is true about this guy 
1) hes a troll
2) hes mentally challenged
3) he lives in his grandparents basement

who the fuck has this much time on their hands to post ALL DAY LONG?!


----------



## mattsilf (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry, I dont mean to judge people but jesus christ, get off the internet man


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 27, 2014)

He's a supermod hacker.   Anonymous!  We are legion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Shit ya, I do! A nice thick cut porter house with a couple o' glasses of pinot noir.



Oh brother we should hook up... Porterhouse n pinots!


----------



## CopperBullet (Jul 24, 2014)

if it's a cheat day, you better add some mashed potatoes to that plate!


----------



## s2h (Jul 24, 2014)

I like Wendy's #3 with bacon and some NightTrain on cheat day....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 24, 2014)

s2h said:


> I like Wendy's #3 with bacon and some NightTrain on cheat day....



god I love wendy's. and the new wendy on the commercials I would like to violate repeatedly


----------



## Ainslie Lee (Oct 29, 2014)

Cheat days are just an excuse to make yourself feel better but we must have some self control.


----------

